# Corrupt mp3 files with my new mp3 player



## livetheevil (Nov 16, 2003)

I just bought a new mp3 player yesterday, And I recently put some mp3's on it. One of the files "Beatles - Come together" Is corrupt! And when I look at the files on my computer. The Beatles file takes up no space and is impossible to delete, cut, replace, etc...The corrupt file is disabling me to listen to some songs, Skipping songs, Playing songs with a different name, Please help!! A.S.A.P.


----------



## ldcxd36 (Jul 23, 2003)

What MP3 player are you using? 

is the file stored locally on a hard drive or on the player?

what program to you use to manage your mp3 player?


----------

